# co si to dovoluješ



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,

Ty... řekl ji, co si to dovoluješ, ty starneš

Já tomu rozumím takhle: who do you think you are, you'll become old

Je to spravné?

Děkuju


----------



## winpoj

"Co si to dovoluješ?" je prostě podrážděná reakce na to, co někdo udělal nebo řekl a co mluvčí považuje za příliš důvěrné, drzé, urážlivé, neslušné apod. (When you overstep the mark.)

V některých situacích by asi přesnější překlad do angličtiny byl "How dare you?"

"Ty stárneš" rozhodně neznamená "you'll become old" (zestárneš). Znamená to "you are getting old."

Moc nechápu, jak tyto dvě věci patří dohromady, ale to snad bude jasné z kontextu.


----------



## cajzl

My attempt:

You ... he said, what the hell do you think you are doing - you are growing old!

Ty ... řekl jí, co si k čertu myslíš, že děláš - ty stárneš!

Není ale jasné, čím je ten muž tak pohoršen:
stárnutím té ženy nebo něčím jiným (způsobeným stárnutím)?


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju. Muž je tak pohoršen něčím jiným... pořad hadají


----------

